# How to get transfers for design with a LOT of colors cheapest



## TheLad (Feb 19, 2017)

I am brand new to the t shirt biz, and have a design that has two or three colors, but each color has many shades (so I assume that there's an innumerable amount of colors.) Is there any way to get transfers for a design like this from a transfer paper company, or is that something that you would need your own screen printer for? I appreciate any feedback!


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

When I compared pricing for a 13x19 3 color sheet, F&M was cheapest. Check Stahls they were second.


----------



## TheLad (Feb 19, 2017)

MadeDesigns said:


> When I compared pricing for a 13x19 3 color sheet, F&M was cheapest. Check Stahls they were second.


Wouldn't it be considered more than three colors, though, since there's many shades of each color?


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Halftone is the word you are looking for, I believe.

Contact the biggest suppliers, send them your image so they can quote it out.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Versatranz has 4 color process printing. Expect $600 minimum so do a lot of them as should your customer. This is a premium product and requires a premium price and a minimum quantity. 


https://www.versatranz.com/buy-now/artwork/versacolor/


----------

